# Columbia College Chicago



## pinger007 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey all.  I have an interview with Columbia College Chicago in mid-March.  Just checking if anyone else out there applied and what thier expecting from thier interviews.


----------



## blueskeyes (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey, When did you hear about an interview. I also applied and hoping to hear soon. Congrats and Good luck with the interview!


----------



## pinger007 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the congrats.  

I got a call from 'em on Feb. 4th.  I was pretty shocked cause I wasn't expecting to hear from any of my schools until late February at the earliest.

I asked 'em how many they were interviewing and they said less than 30.  My interview is March 12th!  

I'm not sure if they're still calling, but I hope you hear something soon.

Good luck!


----------



## pinger007 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey all.  Havn't been on in a while what with all the traveling for interviews and what not.

But anyway, I had my Columbia College Chicago interview today, and all I can say is Wow!!!  This program has sooooo much to offer.  

Here's a list of all I learned:

1)  The faculty seem to be very devoted.  My interview was only supposed to last 30 minutes max, but it went on for close to 90 minutes.  They just kept on chatting with me.  Good times.

2)  The other students I met in the program were great:  level-headed, focused, excited, passionate...you know, the kind of people you want to work with.

3)  The facilities and equipment give NYU a run for their money.  You definitely won't be limited by resources here.  I mean they've got Red One 4K cameras available!!!  I don't know of any other film school that has that.  The editing suites, the mixing studios, the foley stages, the 300+ seat screening room -- it was so amazing, and from what the current students told me, were all easily accessible.

4)  The film program is seamlessly integrated with the schools other programs.  There are animation students located in the same building, the M.F.A. music students are right across the street, the theatre department is less than a block away -- all of them apparently dying to be involved with your films.  The composers, from what I've heard, are some of the hardest working people when it comes to your film.  As one student put it, "even if every aspect of your film sucks, you can rest assure that the score will be top notch".  

5)  The undergraduate program is stocked full of students looking to serve on graduate film projects.  I had a chance to see some of the undergrad cinematography work when I toured the Avid Symphony Nitrous editing suite -- the footage was beatifully shot.

This school was originally at the bottom of my list.  However, after interview with NYU and experiencing the Columbia University program, I'm hands down sold out for Columbia College Chicago.  Although I havn't heard from my west coast schools yet, Columbia is currently at the top of list tied with Chapman.  When and if I interview and tour Chapman, however, I'll know for sure.

Plus, it's not even half the price of NYU or Columbia.  And Chicago rents are about less than half the price of NYC rents, but you get twice the quality.

Ok.  That's enough.  Just thought I'd fill youns in on my amazing experience today.  For anyone who's considering reapplying next year, I highly recommend giving this school a look.  You'll get a top education full of perks at a bargain price.  All that's lacking from this school is name recognition, but I can live with that.  Who knows...  maybe you or I could be the one to one day put Columbia College Chicago on the map.


----------



## Kylok (Apr 2, 2009)

I hereby resurrect this ancient thread!

I was just accepted to the music "for the screen" MFA at CCC, and this year-old recommendation that references it makes me think it's a pretty good program.

I was a bit wary of the 95% acceptance rate for undergrads (and the subsequently huge class sizes), but apparently the grad program is much smaller. They said there were 12 spots for the music program, and I read the same about the film program somewhere in the intricate web of college information that is this forum.

I welcome any other info that anyone has about this former speech and teaching college for women!


----------



## momotato (Apr 2, 2009)

I've been accepted to their graduate film program.  Trying to figure out the financing now.  I kind of got the feeling that their grand and undergrad programs are two entirely different beasts.  Undergrad film is huge, with a low prof to student ratio, where as the grad program is very small, 9-12, with very close relationships with the faculty.  I tried to open a few other threads about this program, all haven't gone very far.


----------



## Kylok (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool, momotato! Its affordability (well, compared to lots of other colleges, anyway) is a definite plus.

I know the program I applied to is pretty new (two or three years?)--I'm not sure about the other programs, but this might factor into its little-known..ness.


----------



## momotato (Apr 2, 2009)

Is their anyone else on the forum that was accepted to the MFA film program?


----------



## apex (Apr 2, 2009)

I haven't been admitted into the program or even applied, I still have another year of school. I am still trying to get an idea of places I would like to apply.  

I did find it pretty interesting that CCC is building a brand new $21 million production building, having just broke ground in January.
(here is a link http://www2.colum.edu/mpc/  and this one talks even more about it http://cms.colum.edu/demo/2008/11/groundbreaking.php)

I wonder how that is going to affect CCC reputation?  I know the school is always sorta looked down upon for one reason or another, but I am curious how this building might change the school's image at all?

What do you guys think? Will CCC be a new player in the top film schools?

(I can't help but feel a little excited that this place will be completed when I am ready to go to a grad school.)


----------



## apex (Apr 2, 2009)

Also, I am just curious if anyone has gone through/is in CCC MFA program?


----------



## apex (Apr 3, 2009)

maybe this thread is still dead, kylok


----------



## momotato (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey apex, 
I'm not sure if this helps, but I started a thread a while ago and got a response from a current student.  http://forums.studentfilms.com...661022734/m/50510764


----------



## Kylok (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, if only 12 people get in per year, that means there are 11 more who were accepted. And a total of 24 currently attending. Odds aren't huge that those people happen to know about this forum.

Most programs I've heard of at the "more popular schools" accept at LEAST 20--usually more, I think. And they probably have way more applicants.

But still--if you applied to, currently attend, or graduated from CCC, don't you dare read this thread without posting! WE'LL FIND YOU!


----------



## Kylok (Apr 13, 2009)

Awake once more, sleepy CCC thread!

I just found out I was awarded CCC's Follett Fellowship, and when looking for more info on it, I came across this book (most of which is free online via Google!), which seems like it has some good info on the film program:

http://books.google.com/books?...ry_r&cad=0#PPA111,M1

As of 2007 (when the book was published), they accept 14 students out of about 100. That number may have dropped to 12, I guess.

There's info on a bunch of other film schools in there, too. But, really.. who cares about schools like NYU and Chapman, right..?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 13, 2009)

Kylok, 

Film School Confidential, in my experience re: USC, is a big crock of hooey.  The second edition is so far off base it's insane.


----------



## Kylok (Apr 14, 2009)

Really? BAH!

Well, I'm assuming at least that their numbers/statistics aren't too far off.. unless they just like making up facts. I can see how they could easily skew the more subjective things, though..


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 14, 2009)

Cool thing I learned today, my thesis advisor just started teaching a sitcom class for CCC's semester in LA...so they ain't lyin' when they say they get great faculty for the studio program thing...


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 14, 2009)

As for FSC, their curriculum descriptions were so wrong it was ridiculous, and thus their "students feel" section about said inaccurate descriptions were also complete BS.

RE: USC only.


----------



## Kylok (Apr 15, 2009)

The final semester in LA is one of the most attractive things about the program in my opinion. I noticed some of USC's music faculty on the LA support team, too..

Maybe I'll get to meet some of you Los Angelites after all.

.. In the summer of 2011, that is...


----------



## Rob the film guy (Aug 3, 2009)

I am thinking I would really like to attend CCC the more I look into it.

Do they require anything special as far as grad applications?  Would I have a better chance if I go there for an undergrad and then apply to stay for the grad?  

I heard they focus more on independent and even documentry films, is that correct?  Any info would be great!  thanks guys!


----------

